
Show HN: Localize-Swift, a Swift 2.0 localization framework - marmelroy
https://github.com/marmelroy/Localize-Swift
======
ivanbozic
Awesome, this is exactly what I needed right now. Will check it out and report
back.

~~~
marmelroy
Thanks. Any ideas for improvement will be welcome.

